# :: ECS Tuning :: ECS Carbon Fiber Mirror Caps | Audi C5 A6



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Motorsport inspired Carbon Fiber Mirror Covers from ECS Tuning will give your Audi an exterior styling boost that will surely turn heads.

Carefully custom wrapped in carbon fiber and given a glossy clear protective finish, this styling statement complements any color Audi.

Let carbon fiber mirror covers from ECS reflect your good taste.


*Your Daily Dose of Fiber*

*Click HERE to order or for more information*


Fitment:
Audi C5 A6 ‘99-’04

*_Fits from production date 07/1999 _

Let me know if you have any questions. 

Jason


----------

